#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  February Member of the Month

## Notty

This month, we have a really incredible person that we are spotlighting as our Member of the Month!

This member joined just last year (what, in 2015?!), but they have quickly become part of our little RPA family! This member is incredibly active, you can usually find them welcoming newbies, playing games Downtown- or more recently- shoveling themselves out of a massive snowstorm! 

Dont let their youth fool you though- this member is wise beyond their years! Hangin their hat in the lovely state of Maryland, when they arent attending school, you can usually find them watching Baz Luhrmann films, playing Dungeons & Dragons, or partaking in the Steam Event. This members favorite holiday is Christmas, and they even have a sibling who is part of RPA too! 

And what about roleplays, you ask? While this member tends to favor Science Fiction roleplays, check out some of the beauties they are a part of!
 BWG: Reparation
 Timelords & the Whimsical
 Star Trek: First Contact
 Steven Universe: Empire City 

Still curious about who this mystery member is?

Well
They created
This awesomely shaped
Poem thats about 
Themselves
Yay!

So, who might this mysterious, helpful and all around awesome member? 

Raise a glass with me, if you will, RPA....




Spoiler:  DRUMROLL PLEASE..... 




 GRIFFIN




 :luv:  Give her some love!  :luv:

----------


## DistortedReality

CONGRATS!!!

----------


## Splat

Hey. 

Psst. 

Y'know that sibling...?

That's me. Just... so you know. 






*dive rolls out*

----------


## Griff

:joke: 

I honestly wasn't expecting this! Thank you so much!  :love:

----------


## Splat



----------


## Megilwen

Congrats Griff.

----------


## Liono

CONGRATS

----------


## .Karma.

YAY GRIFF!! WELL DESERVED! <3 <3

----------


## Kris



----------


## Griff

Thanks!  ::):

----------


## DCaesar of Wakanda

congratulations Griffinoid human.

----------


## Price

*TACKLES GRIFFIN*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are awesome Griff!!!

----------


## Kourtney

Congratz!  ::):

----------


## MidKnight

Hey congratulations Griffin.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Summeralla

Congratulations.

----------


## Naraness

I'm late to the party but-

CONGRATS GRIFFIIIIINNNN

----------


## NnightStalker

You're later? Psh I'm even later! 

Anyways.....

Gratz Griffen! You are indeed a really amazing member!

----------


## Tatsuke

Congrats!  :X3:  you deserve it!

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats on MOTM!

----------


## .Karma.

HEY! I wanted to tell you congrats one last time!! You are a great MOTM!!

----------


## Griff

Ooh. I get a leap year day.

----------


## Notty

-disco ball drops-

PARTY IT UP ITS YOUR DAY GRIFFIN

----------


## Imp

^Exactly!

Also, I managed to get an interview with Griffin for a motm edition! Just if you wanted to know a little tiny bit more about her if you didn't already know enough. <_<

----------

